# Noob mistake! Now what?



## DBrossman (Nov 23, 2011)

So I made a stupid mistake, I added Argonite sand substrate to my African Cichlid Tank, however I did not rinse the Argonite sand before putting it in the tank. Now I have a lot of dust throughout my tank covering my plants and rocks. Does anyone have any idea of how to clean out all of the dust in the tank?


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

buy some clarify-er

or keep doing little water changes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add a chemical to accomplish this.

I would try some serious water changes and substrate vacuuming.

If that does not work I would remove the substrate, wash, and put it back. It's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I would not add a chemical to accomplish this.
> 
> I would try some serious water changes and substrate vacuuming.
> 
> If that does not work I would remove the substrate, wash, and put it back. It's not as bad as it sounds.


This is what I would do.

If you have not added anything else such as a ton of rocks...just pull it back out and rinse, rinse, rinse.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Take some filter floss or even some old socks, and put them over the intake's on your HOB filters, it will collect most of the large particles, but will clog up after about 3 hours, so you need to keep an eye on it. Then do a few large water changes and it will get better.

I didn't rinse out my Pool filter sand when i put it in my 55 and had the same issue. 2 days later it was crystal clear. I learned my lesson after that!


----------



## DBrossman (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright, just did my first water change and cleaned the filter. Already looking soo much better. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I will say, every time I've used sand as a substrate I've used seachem clarify directly after. Aside from dechlor, it's the only chemical ever used in my tanks and it's only ever used right in the beginning.

I'm normally REALLY against using any type of chemical in my tanks but this is my one exception and I only use it directly after adding sand to a new tank.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Go to ur local wal mart or craft store and grab a few pieces of felt. Wrap ur intakes with them and change once a day it'll all be crystal clear in about two days!!!! White works best u came see all the sand and dust better with white


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I implusively added some Caribe Sea Aragonite to my PFS .. the crushed coral turned the water cloudy/milky and after 3days little change. I going to remove as much as I can, stir the water and pump it out and change the water. good luck


----------

